# Good black metal rig?



## Tukaar (Jan 10, 2009)

I've started up my melodic black metal project again, and I'm wanting to find a good head, pedal, or even a rack setup to create some powerful ass music. I could also use some recommendations for effect, too.

Influences include: Dissection, Emperor, Immortal, and viking metal era Bathory.


----------



## Edroz (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Tukaar (Jan 10, 2009)

Edroz said:


>




Holy fuck, that video's funny! I watched in on a thread here awhile back and immediately added it to my favorites.


----------



## Edroz (Jan 10, 2009)

sorry i didn't give you a more constructive recommendation, but when i read your thread title, i couldn't resist 

but in all seriousness, the Peavey XXX served me well in my black/ death projects. then again, most decent high gain amps should be able to get you the sound you want when tweaked right.


----------



## Tukaar (Jan 10, 2009)

What of the Peavey XXL? I know it's solid state, and most guys on here swear by tubes, but from what I've heard of it, it's pretty good.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 10, 2009)

You could probably use a Framus Dragon, I have one for sale


----------



## Tukaar (Jan 10, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You could probably use a Framus Dragon, I have one for sale



Still need a cab, depending on t3h ohms. How much?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 10, 2009)

The Dragon is switchable between 4, 8, and 16 ohms. I'm selling it for $1350 US + shipping.

[/shameless plug]


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-for-sale-trade-wanted/74550-framus-dragon.html


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 10, 2009)

+






+






=


----------



## Tukaar (Jan 10, 2009)

The Dragon sounds pretty good with a TS-808 in front of it. How does it sound without the boost?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 10, 2009)

It sounds good without a boost as well. I was half kidding when I suggested it, there are cheaper amps to get what you want if you just want a black metal tone, but the Dragon is a killer amp. The only reason I'm selling is to pay for the Axe FX I recently bought.

If you go to rocksolidamps.com they have clips of the Dragon, I don't think they use a boost up front when recording their clips.


----------



## sepherus (Jan 10, 2009)

Rocksolid tell you what they use for every recording not including the cables when he records them himself.

As for a good black metal rig, I hope we are talking stuff with production quality. As much as I love some of the LoFi stuff, you shouldn't need help figuring that out. As it you said melodic that makes it even more likely to be higher sound quality. 

gutiar: Pointy, and humbucker equipped. Make sure it's a high output bright humbucker.

decent 412, find what works for you in your budget with the amp you decide. There are plenty of good options. As you are american, keep Avatar and Vader in mind.

decent boost, be it tube screamer type, distortion with the gain minned out, or treble booster.

Heads (in order from least expensive to more give or take):
Peavey Ultra series= Lord Belial's staple tone for years
Peavey XXL= Basically the voicing of the Ultra in a solid state design
Madison Divinity= inexpensive, good tones, tight
5150= Enslaved can't be wrong (they use V30 loaded marshall cabs with it)
Engl Fireball= Everything people like about the Powerball, with less of the stuff they don't
Marshall DSL= Emperor used them on Anthems and IX (noted: with random pedals)
VHT Deliverance= With a boost and the right EQing its a black metal machine
Mesa Rectifier= Satyricon and Behemoth use them, looser feel, versatile
Engl Savage= Ishahn of Emperor uses one now, tight, brutal, clear, nice clean channel

If you need more let me know. I know more.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 11, 2009)

I would definately say check out some Engls. (Note to all, I'm actually RECOMMENDING AN ENGL..this is momentus indeed). I think they nail all spectrums of the black metal tone, and Abbath is using them now and his tone is great..the only time I've ever loved the sound of an Engl. Apart from that I second the Peavey Ultra Series. The XXX, Ultra, JSX, etc can give you everything from hornet's nest buzz to punchy epic, to moody atmospheric.


----------



## renzoip (Jan 11, 2009)

Engl Powerball!!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 11, 2009)

1349 get a pretty solid black metal tone from Crate BV300 stacks + EMG'd Jackson Kellys
Honestly though, most any high gain amp will get you there, Sat'con use mesa, Keep Of Kalessin + Enslaved use 5150s


----------



## Brord (Jan 11, 2009)

When playing (melodic) black metal I think your mids are quiet important and try not to sound TO polished keep it raw and organic and not to compressed. Some raw, organic amp with high gain and a decent amount of mids will do great.

-*5150*: awesome (mayhem, keep of kalessin, enslaved and I think I saw gorgoroth using some also some day)
-*Rectifiers*: Somewhat looser and perhaps a tad more scooped sounding, not quite as middy as a 5150, or at least middy in a different way (satyricon, marduk, dark funeral, gorgoroth).
-*Koch*: the powertone mkI can definately give u a unique black metal tone, some dutch bands I know use them and they grind like nothing.
-*Laney*: I saw endstille ones with laneys, it was earpiercing but they can sound awesome. Perhaps the Tommi Iomi sig is something u like.
-*Marshall* jcm2000 dsl or jcm800 2210: really raw middy sound, a bit grinding not smooth at all but you have to love the marshall sound (dissection), I think for black metal it can sound great, but on their own not quite as brutal as the 5150's or recto's

I can't speak for all engls but the powerball imo sounds to polished, clean, compressed for black metal, it's more of a necrophagist kinda tone (this might also be the case for other engl amps but I have little experience with them). This character is more or less typical for engl but the powerball excels at this clean, polished, tight, &#252;bercompressed character. Tough I tought 1349 used engl powerballs, not sure.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 11, 2009)

I use a Ibanez TBX150 head for my black metal side project, I like it (the recordings need some post mixing)

MORPHESIA (Official) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## drenzium (Jan 11, 2009)

Brord said:


> -Marshall jcm2000 dsl or jcm800 2210: really raw middy sound, a bit grinding not smooth at all but you have to love the marshall sound (dissection), I think for black metal it can sound great, but on their own not quite as brutal as the 5150's or recto's



i disagree 100% with your opinion of the dsl. sounds nothing like that.


----------



## Brord (Jan 11, 2009)

drenzium said:


> i disagree 100&#37; with your opinion of the dsl. sounds nothing like that.



What aspect of what I said do you disagree with me on then? To me Marshalls, for a high gain amp, sound relatively uncompressed and raw, also marshalls are known for their midrange character. Pretty biting and barky...


----------



## Tukaar (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that in Dissection, they just ran an MT-2 into the clean channel of those Marshalls, though.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 11, 2009)

Mayhem = gods of black metal = rectos.

Really though, black metal tone can be had from nearly any amp. Name the amp and I'll tell you how to get black metal tone out of it.

That said, there are many different types of black metal these days. Name a band's tone you're trying to go for! The ones OP mentioned are too different from each other to distinguish the tone he's going for.


----------



## Brord (Jan 12, 2009)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Mayhem = gods of black metal = rectos.



Really? When I saw Mayhem live last year the guitar player used a 5150. Perhaps it was a one time incident of something.


----------



## Tukaar (Jan 12, 2009)

As far as tone goes, somewhere in between Dissection's "Storm of the Light's Bane" tone and something like Winterthrall's main tone is what I'm looking for.


----------



## charles22880 (Jan 16, 2009)

a jcm 900 dual reverb should do the trick right for the storm the lights bane sound. The reinkaos guitar sound was a peavy 5150 and a engl savage 120.

overall tone is completely subjective. take the french band mutiilation for example most people find that guitar sound horrible but when combined with the rest of the music and atmosphere one is trying to create it can be magical. my advice is to see what works for you in tonal aspects cause what might sound good to you when someone else is playing might not sound good when you play the same gear.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jan 17, 2009)

Recorded through this:


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 17, 2009)

now thats necro.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 17, 2009)

Brord said:


> Really? When I saw Mayhem live last year the guitar player used a 5150. Perhaps it was a one time incident of something.



Could have changed. Blasphemer used to sport a triple recto but it's been 5-6 years since I've seen them.


----------

